# Lost message



## bagpuss (9 Jul 2008)

Ok. I am a muppet when it comes to computers,so what happened?Just spent 5 minutes composing an edited replyto a topic. Hit the submit key .Message flashed up saying i was doing something i should not? Tried the back key all gone.


----------



## Shaun (9 Jul 2008)

Sorry bagpuss but it's gone I'm afraid.

The only tip I can offer you and other forum members, is that when you are composing long replies - before you post / submit / send - select the entire message (CTRL + A / right-click > select all) and then copy it (CTRL + C / right-click > copy).

That way if something goes wrong you can paste it back (CTRL + V / right-click > paste).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

